# 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163)



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

So, when this car came to me, it was leaking oil severely out of the oil cooler, that was fixed, and holds oil now.
I scanned the car and got the following codes-
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17927 - Camshaft Adjustment; Bank 1: Malfunction
P1519 - 35-00 - -
17930 - Camshaft Adjustment; Bank 2: Malfunction
P1522 - 35-00 - -
17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163): Open Short to Plus
P1392 - 35-00 - -
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-00 - -
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
P0304 - 35-00 - -

I cleared them out and the only one Im getting back is the 17800 Camshaft open or short to plus. 
I did a little research and learned about the camshaft solenoid that sounds like its acuated by oil pressure, so I can see why I was getting camshaft adjustment codes with the car being run with no oil....








Should I suspect the camshaft sensor or look further into wiring?
Thanks!


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*

Ive changed the cam sensor and Im still getting a code - 
17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163): Open Short to Plus
P1392 - 35-00 - -
Sensor came from the dealer
Ive ohmed out all the wires, and those are perfect, cant find anything else thats wrong....
Help please???


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*

I was trying to help you with your problem, but sadly you completely forgot to tell us the details...

_Quote »_*5)* When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact *make/model/year/engine* of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*

1999 Audi A6 2.8 AHA Quattro auto.....do you need to know the color too.
If it were a 2.7t or a 4.2 what are the differences with the hall sensors?
So, now that I told you that, tell me exactly what the problem is since you were already trying to help me, you must have figured it out by now. Id love to hear it!!!!
































_Modified by k_harley at 5:02 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k_harley* »_If it were a 2.7t or a 4.2 what are the differences with the hall sensors?

It doesn't make a real difference in terms of the general issue, but each year/make/model/engine has special problems and most of them are already known. So you giving us more details usually results in us giving you more details.








Besides that I'm not interested in your cars color, please keep in mind that we do have some more engine choices here in europe - so I'd like to take that as my excuse to normally ask for more details before actually answering questions like this...
So I put some details on your camshaft faults online, but I'm currently missing one point. Which of the 2 hall sensors did you change? Bank 1 (passenger side) or Bank 2 (driver side) - yes I see that the fault code says bank 2 and I'm still asking you.

_Quote, originally posted by *k_harley* »_18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/18010/P1602

_Quote, originally posted by *k_harley* »_17927 - Camshaft Adjustment; Bank 1: Malfunction
P1519 - 35-00 - -
17930 - Camshaft Adjustment; Bank 2: Malfunction
P1522 - 35-00 - -

Have you checked the camshaft adjustment itself yet?

_Quote, originally posted by *k_harley* »_17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163): Open Short to Plus
P1392 - 35-00 - -

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05010

_Quote, originally posted by *k_harley* »_16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-00 - -
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
P0304 - 35-00 - -

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...00768
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/16688/P0304 


_Modified by Theresias at 11:16 AM 1-26-2007_


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (Theresias)*

Yes, I changed the bank 2 sensor with both a known good used one and a brand new one from the dealer. Still the only code remaining is the 17800. I also threw in a known good ECU, and still got the code. 
I would think that this is a purely electrical problem judging by the code. If there was a mechanical problem I dont see why I would be getting an open or short to plus, I would expect to see the other code for the camshaft adjustment error, which has not come back since.
Also, I searched ross-wiki for the 17800 and could not find it on the list.....did I miss it? I looked several times








Thanks

_Modified by k_harley at 8:23 AM 1-26-2007_


_Modified by k_harley at 8:24 AM 1-26-2007_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*

There's an interesting discrepancy with this code. Both VAG-COM and the dealer's VAS 505x tools report 17800 being "Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163)." Yet the Repair manuals for your particular engine indicate it as "Bank 1 (G40)".
Assuming the sensors for the two banks are interchangeable, it might be interesting to swap them to see what happens.
-Uwe-


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (Uwe)*

Yes, I did swap the sensors, same exact code, 17800 G163.....
Yes, I noticed that lots of sources didnt state the G163 either, only G40. It seems like they are old and not updated or something. Ive been waiting for the B5 Bentley book to come out with the updates, maybe that will shed some light.
Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*

Have you checked the sensor power/ground supply in the meanwhile?


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (Theresias)*

I think I may be on to what the problem is.....I will report back once I have dug into it a little more.
Im sure the suspense is killing you!!!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*

FWIW, there have been known issues with the adjustment solenoids that can cause similar fault codes - Take the tame and check N205 and N208 too.


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (Theresias)*

Yes, Im going to look at those....found somone who was getting same codes for a spun crank pulley.
Im going to take off the valve cover and check on the tensioners and those adjusting solenoids. 
Since it was ran out of oil, Im thinking there is definetly something mechanical that is causing this fault, despite what vag-com is telling me.
Thanks


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 1999 Audi A6 - 17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (k_harley)*

Sure enough, the plastic guide on the chain tensioner was broken clear off. There were plastic bits inside the valve cover, and chain was visibly loose due to missing guide.
So, now I called the dealer and they wanted $600 for one tensioner, found them for $430 on germanautopats, heck, I could buy a good used cyl. head for $250!
Ill urge the owner to replace both tensioners since this is bound to happen to the other side eventually. 
Motor is CAKED with carbon residue, must have been overheated or had very few oil changes throughout its 100k mile life.


----------

